# Yet another "Waiting for uevents to be processed" problem...

## archrax

Hi guys,

About a month ago I did an emerge world and I got a delay of around 30s at around this point in boot;

```
udev: Waiting for uevents to be processed

```

A few lines earlier I see the following which I don't remember being there before (don't know if it is relevant);

```
usb 1-1.1: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

```

There is some output which seems related to PCI after the delay but it scrolls too fast to show up and does not show up in dmesg.

I didn't look into it straight away but now it's really bugging me. I've not changed any hardware.

Please tell me what other information you need to help me fix this.

Thanks

----------

## archrax

I tried to enable udev logging. Both

```

udev_log="debug"
```

and

```

udev_debug="YES"
```

as per the wiki fail to produce any discernible output, either in /var/log/ or in /run/udev/.

----------

## The Doctor

I didn't want to take this off the unanswered list, but since you just did:

The information you want to post is in dmesg. Right after bootup the command should return a list of events one of which will be a 30 second delay followed by a udev error. This is the information that should be posted. I'm afraid that is as much as I can offer for this problem. I'm experiencing a similar problem so I'll be interested to know how yours turns out.

----------

## archrax

Nope, there is no udev error information in dmesg.

----------

## The Doctor

Its going to manifest itself as a 30 second delay in boot followed by timeouts if our problems are similar at all.

----------

## archrax

I don't understand what you are trying to say.

On the screen, during boot, there is extra information that scrolls by quickly after the 30 s delay. This information is not in dmesg.

There is no error information pertaining to udev or uevents in dmesg.

----------

## The Doctor

 *archrax wrote:*   

> I don't understand what you are trying to say.

  I apologize. I'll try to clarify. I was referring to the literal 30 second gap in dmesg.

 *archrax wrote:*   

> There is no error information pertaining to udev or uevents in dmesg.

  The information I'm talking about isn't exactly an error. For me, I get this

```
[    2.398485] Switched to clocksource tsc

[   33.122420] udevd[1564]: timeout 'accelerometer /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.8/2-1.8:1.0/0003:068E:00F2.0007/input/input13'

[   34.121937] udevd[1564]: timeout: killing 'accelerometer /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.8/2-1.8:1.0/0003:068E:00F2.0007/input/input13' [1616]

[   34.134662] udevd[1564]: 'accelerometer /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.8/2-1.8:1.0/0003:068E:00F2.0007/input/input13' [1616] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

[   64.120024] udevd[1550]: worker [1620] /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.8/2-1.8:1.0/0003:068E:00F2.0007/input/input13/event10 timeout; kill it

[   64.120033] udevd[1550]: seq 2061 '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.8/2-1.8:1.0/0003:068E:00F2.0007/input/input13/event10' killed

[   64.120212] udevd[1550]: worker [1620] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)

[   64.824959] Adding 16777212k swap on /dev/sdb5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16777212k
```

As you can see, it is related to udev and is almost certainly relevant because it is clearly causing the delay, but not an error. I strongly suspect you have something similar.

----------

## archrax

OK, I managed to snap a photograph of the screen   :Shocked:   :Cool:  . This is what it says after the 60s (feels like less) delay;

```
udevadm settle - timeout of 60 seconds reached, the event queue contains:

   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-0:1-0 (1120)

   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1 (1121)

   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1 (1122)

   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0 (1123)

   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.1 (1124)

   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3 (1125)

   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.0 (1126)

   /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.3/1-1.3:1.1 (1127)

```

There are actually about 3 more lines (relating to usb2) but I can't read them clearly as the fast scrolling means the lines were overwriting what was still visible from the previous line write.

Regarding dmesg, I have no errors or warnings flagged by udevd.

1 message says udevd is starting and 2 refer to renaming my network interfaces (which is normal).

----------

## archrax

Well, a couple of things;

I figured out how to output logging information for udev.

Edit /etc/init.d/udev so that the default value of the udev_monitor variable is set to 'yes'.

udevmonitor_log then specifies where the log will be written to.

However, analyzing the log did not yield any useful information - i.e. no errors, warnings or anything amiss that I could see.

Finally, swept the problem under the carpet by setting udevadm settle timeout to 5 seconds.   :Embarassed:   :Cool: 

----------

## FastTurtle

1st thing we need is what version of udev? I've found that anything after 208 causes the problem. Doesn't seem to be any issues with downgrading/blocking the later versions as yet and that is a better/safer solution.

----------

## Logicien

Not directly related. I have some Usb devices that are not detected by the Bios if they are in a particular connector. They cause problem to all Usb devices. Changing the port of a Usb device can resolv a problem. It's seem's to be the first to do. It work for me.

I went to http://www.linux-usb.org for interesting informations. Possibly not up to date, but it's good to read at least the FAQ.

----------

## archrax

sys-fs/udev 212-r1

----------

## slackline

I've encountered the same problems when I upgraded from =sys-fs/udev-215-r1 to =sys-fs/udev-216 and at the same time tried out a new kernel (=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.16.1 from =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.15.7).

First thing I tried was booting with the older kernel but it still hung waiting for events.

Next I chrooted and downgraded to =sys-fs/udev-215-r1 then rebooted without any change (booting either =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.16.1 from =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.15.7).

Tried rolling back to =sys-fs/udev-215 and again no booting past uevents.

Figured I'd try rolling back to =sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26-r2 but can't due to =sys-apps/openrc-0.13.1 requirements.

Currently stumped

----------

